# Multiplex with perpendicular multiplex scales



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I was playing around today and cut some 3/8" strips of multiplex and cut them into 2" lengths. Then I glued them side by side and cut out the scales for an ergo I had cut. Here it is after shaping:










I'll post again after it is stained and urethaned.


----------



## Robin (Oct 7, 2010)

Really nice!! I'm looking forward to the next foto's.

I'm also working with different idea's to add thickness to multiplex in a beautiful way. 
Your idea is not to expensive, beautiful and it forms a kind of unity with the multiplex. 
Of course you can add some nice wood to multiplex but often I think it does look kind of not matching.

Great idea, probably I will try something like this also, thanks!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That came out very nice. I like the creative use of the material. It should look awesome after finishing.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's going to be a real beauty!
Keep us posted


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, it will be interesting to see the finished slingshot.
Martin


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice and great use of creating visual variety with multiplex.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I love it ! wow !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing! You certainly found a way to make that plywood look very beautiful. Can't wait to see it all shined up.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice work! it looks like it will be a great shooter! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very interesting


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice Job! Now your thinking!!! looks great! That opens up all kinds of possibilities. you can do a vertical or angled pattern just as easily too! If you got really crazy you could do a plaid pattern!!LOL


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

nice use of materials


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful, Great work on that multiplex...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I tell you what we have some clever slingshot makers on this forum now, cant wait to see the finished one, jeff


----------



## anglen (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful work, looking forward to the finish. do you have any photos of work in progress. I love a look behind the curtain on a good project.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very creative, love it so far, waiting for the finished product. I am sure I won't be disapointed. Very well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

The varied designs and ideas you guys  come up with leave me speechless







Excellent work !


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I love that concept. Unity in materials and still maintaining some real visual appeal!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent design! Do you have a name for that style yet?


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

It is a great look, I just had a thought, next one, do a herring bone pattern.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Shawn, one good looking frame there Bud! Great work! Flatband


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm quite hesitant to post a follow up picture. I applied some black cherry stain and it completely obscured the grain. I should have stuck with Danish oil. I'll post another picture in the morning and cut another set of multiplex scales and another frame.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

shawnr5 said:


> I'm quite hesitant to post a follow up picture. I applied some black cherry stain and it completely obscured the grain. I should have stuck with Danish oil. I'll post another picture in the morning and cut another set of multiplex scales and another frame.


I've done that!
What a terrible feeling to screw one up that way, especially with stain because once it's done, it's done!
Chalk it up to a learning experience, I'm sure the next one will be great!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Live and learn. I only have to screw up really well once to learn. It wasn't a terrible loss. A few hours of work and a dollar or so worth of wood.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, Shawn. And don't forget that we all learned something from seeing that frame.







More was gained than lost in that project.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Why not just sand it and re-finish?


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it would be just as quick to make another one.


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Live and learn. I only have to screw up really well once to learn. It wasn't a terrible loss. A few hours of work and a dollar or so worth of wood.


We'll be sure to remind yo to not do that again


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here it is after the black cherry stain. It was so dark that I took some steel wool and knocked some of the color off, then applied some poly.










It's not as bad as it was before the steel wool treatment, but not as good as it would be with just oil and poly.

Here is the other one I was working on yesterday. Multiplex and oak with brass pin and tube.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

That is stunning work, I love them both, jeff


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That last one looks so beautiful


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

2 Outstanding slingshots, beautiful work.
Martin


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

They are both excellent examples of a true craftsman's skills. Very nice, especially the stained one.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here are better pictures of both of the latest two:


















After giving the multiplex scaled frame a wet sanding, I'm much happier with it. It feels much better in the hand.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Here are better pictures of both of the latest two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the lower one looks more matt and is an improvement


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gadzooks! you have inspired me to reach higher with my remaining supply of plywood.









That is some awesome work, Shawn. It shows what an artisan (you) is compared to a craftsman (me). Thanks.


----------

